

Show HN: Sol Trader released in Alpha - chrismdp
http://chrismdp.github.com/2012/05/sol-trader-now-in-alpha/

======
chrismdp
So after all the furore on HN surrounding the choice of platform for this
game, a friend urged me to point out to everyone you can now get the alpha :)

Here are the original HN posts: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3440596>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3470164>

